# Plusieurs ordinateur sur une time capsule ?



## gaara_sensei (26 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour, est t-il possble de sauvegarder plusieurs ordinateurs sur une time capsule ?  si oui, faut il faire une demarche particuliere sur l'ordi, ou des que je declenche la time capsule, elle s'apercoit d'une nouvelle ordinateur et hop la sauvegarde commence ?

C'est vraiment pratique ce truc ... wahouuu

merci


----------



## Macmootpro (26 Décembre 2010)

time capsule et time machine gerent tout tous seul. il vont créer plusieur dossier d'archive simplement , un pars machine. tu selectionne dans TM la TC et c'est partis. c'est magique


----------



## gaara_sensei (26 Décembre 2010)

il est preferable de sauvegarder tout l'ordinateur ou que je choississe les dossiers ?


----------



## Sucrier (26 Décembre 2010)

gaara_sensei a dit:


> il est preferable de sauvegarder tout l'ordinateur ou que je choississe les dossiers ?



C'est plus simple une sauvegarde complète mais bon faut voir quels volumes tu as sur les différents ordis. TC c'est 1 TO voire 2 TO si tu as la version de luxe. De toute manière une fois le volume atteint il effacera les anciennes sauvegardes .


----------

